
Show HN: TestBeacon: UI tests in the browser; we run them and email the results - wjg
Hey HN, I wanted to show and get feedback on TestBeacon (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;testbeacon.com&#x2F;), a project I&#x27;ve been working on for about a year and a half.<p>TestBeacon allows users to write automated tests and workflows for their webapps without ever leaving the browser, using a new language called Flytrap (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.flytrap.io).  TestBeacon will in turn run these tests in the background on your schedule and email your team a report of the results, complete with screenshots and console&#x2F;error logs.  This allows for an easy way to pre-empt hidden UI &amp; javascript issues before they surface after deployment; it&#x27;s an added layer of security so you can be confident you won&#x27;t be playing firefighter today.<p>TestBeacon also provides a Chrome Extension (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;testbeacon&#x2F;iboncccoifgbjimboiphmlcbnnllodkn) to make it simpler to automate any website with Flytrap.  It is especially helpful during the development process for quickly writing and running Flytrap scripts.<p>TestBeacon is moving to an open Beta today, so if you think we can help you, please sign up and give us feedback on your impressions of the product!<p>Full environment:
TestBeacon (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;testbeacon.com and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.testbeacon.com) - Run automations for your webapp in an iframe using Flytrap.
Flytrap (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.flytrap.io) - Javascript library used to interpret Flytrap scripts and run automations for your webapp
TestBeacon Chrome Extension (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;testbeacon&#x2F;iboncccoifgbjimboiphmlcbnnllodkn) - Extension to simplify automating your SPA during the development process.
======
wjg
An attempt at clickable links:

[https://testbeacon.com](https://testbeacon.com)

[https://app.testbeacon.com](https://app.testbeacon.com)

[http://docs.flytrap.io](http://docs.flytrap.io)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/testbeacon/ibonccc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/testbeacon/iboncccoifgbjimboiphmlcbnnllodkn)

------
cchitsiang
Nice concept, but even as a developer, not easy to kickstart to try out this
product. Some simple walkthough or guide for Flytrap language will be useful

